# Traynor YBA 1 - speaker cab impedance



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

The 60's YBA 1, for example, when they were matched up to a 2 X 12 cab, were they 4 or 16 ohm cabs?
Presently my 2 x 12 cab is configured for 16 ohms. Which cab impedance would give the optimal tone - 4 or 16? Which impedance is better for the OP transformer keeping in mind the OP tranny is 8ohm?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

If the nominal amp output impedance was 8 ohm, Traynor probably used an 8 ohm cab, i.e. two 16 ohm speakers in parallel. '60s amps tended to be so well built that people just plugged extension cabs into them and played....I don't recall too many blowing up until the SS stuff started to arrive. If I was to suggest 16 vs 4, I would say 4, because it would give a bit more volume.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

All righty boyos, same question. The GI-212 is 4ohms....... the ‘72 YBA-1, ok to run it?

@Frenchy99 & @jb welder


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

You should be ok to run it. The original would have been with an 8 ohm cab., plus it could handle another in the ext.spkr. jack which would have made a 4 ohm load.
So with a 4 ohm load (the GI-212) you should be fine. I wouldn't run a second cab with the ext. jack though.
Oddly, I didn't get a notification that you 'mentioned' me above. ?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

jb welder said:


> Oddly, I didn't get a notification that you 'mentioned' me above. ?


Strange. Maybe they’re directing all their cyber technology to building our paid classified & feedback sections.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

@jb welder thanks for the info about the cab.
It’s running 2 Pyle Industry MH12C200’s (dated ‘82) and...... Sounded pretty nice!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> Strange. Maybe they’re directing all their cyber technology to building our paid classified & feedback sections.


I just got the alert for the 'mention' at the same time as the alert for your quote above. They were posted 3 hrs. apart. Probably just one of those 'little tear in the time space continuum' thingies. 

oops. That alert was for the most recent mention. The other one must have got lost in a black hole or some such.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Here's a copy of a book about impedance matching...the first 3 chapters should answer many questions that you may have about impedance matching.
A note from Norm:


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

What JB wrote !!!  

Hammond transformers are well built, you can run 4 Ohms on an 8 Ohm Traynor amp no problem. They sold them as mismatch kits back in the day...


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Frenchy99 said:


> They sold them as mismatch kits back in the day...


Like my YC-610.....6.6ohms...... 🙄. Pete & Hammond & the Traynor team built them to last. Go Canada!


----------

